# Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*​Ein mehr als kopfschüttelnder Kommentar

Bin erst mal nicht dazu gekommen, den eigentlich geplanten Artikel zu schreiben. Es gab einfach vieles, was wichtiger war als ein Artikel über einen unbedeutenden, ständig wieder umfallenden Landesverband, wie den Rheinischen Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V.!

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hatte ja (wir berichteten, von seinem letzten Vorsitzenden Sollbach zum jetzigen Gube über Eva Rohmann mehrere "Volten" geschlagen zum Austritt aus DAFV, wieder Rücknahme, wieder raus, dann wieder doch lieber nicht, und zur angelpolitischen Ausrichtung (sofern man bei so einem - in meinen Augen - Selbstverwaltungs- und Funktionärsselbstbefriedungsverband von Angelpolitik reden will).

Das endete zuerst mal darin, dass bei Amtsübernahme Gube auch beschlossen wurde, dass man drinbleiben wolle (warum auch immer, Gube hat ja selber dem DAFV bescheinigt, dass es da der "Sau graust"). 
Und nicht nur das:
Damit das funktioniert hat man die Beitragserhöhung des DAFV aus den Rücklagen des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes bezahlt, um nicht mit einer Beitragserhöhung die Mitglieder zu belasten. 
Dafür hatte der Verband nun Mitgliedskohle von um/über hunderttausend Euro verschleudert, nur um gegenüber DAFV keine klare Kante zeigen zu müssen und nicht vor Mitgliedern schlecht da zu stehen.

Dann kam plötzlich ein neuer Wind, immer mehr Artikel erschienen auf der Seite des RhFV, die sich mit drängenden angelpolitischen Aspekten befassten, die auch deutliche Kritik am DAFV übten. 

Dies gipfelte darin, dass auf der letzten Mitgliederversammlung dann mit fast 86% die Kündigung beim DAFV beschlossen wurde. 

*Und was passierte dann?*

Es soll Anrufe aus Berlin gegeben haben, dass da der RhFV-Vorstand wohl seine Leute nicht unter Kontrolle habe , wegen der Kritik am DAFV (nicht bestätigt, aber glaubwürdige Quelle).

Da verschwanden plötzlich all die kritischen Artikel von der Seite - OHNE jede Erklärung, Ankündigung oder Benachrichtigung (von den Verbandsmitgliedern kam keinerlei Nachfrage oder Verwunderung - man scheint da solche -in meinen Augen -  "Nordkorea-Methoden" der Zensur gewohnt zu sein)!

Gleichzeitig wurde die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit komplett um 180 Grad gedreht. Nur noch Naturschutzgedrisse und anwanzen an den DAFV und DAFV-Pressemeldungen, statt Angelpolitik und Kritik an Politik, Behörden und DAFV. 

Untenstehend seht ihr, was ich im Zuge dessen vorbereitet hatte, wie der RhFV Beiträge gelöscht und zensiert hat. Und dann inhaltlich eine komplette Kehrtwende in Richtung DAFV und Naturschutz, weg von Anglern und Angeln machte.

Geheissen hätte der Artikel auf Grund der ständigen Kehrtwendungen als Arbeitstitel:
*Abnicker und Umfaller - Rheinischer Fischereiverband, vom Saulus zum Paulus zum Sa...*

Weil die schon zigmal umgefallen sind - raus ausm DAFV wollen, wieder rein, kündigen, doch lieber wieder nicht, Beschluss mit fast 86 % für Kündigung auf der letzten Mitgliederversammlung, dann wollte der Vorstand doch lieber wieder nicht raus etc., etc. etc....
Infos siehe unten in Anhang 2 gesammelt.

*Jetzt aber - wieder Kehrtwende?? LÄCHERLICH!!*
Nun muss ich doch was Ausführliches schreiben und der Artikel heisst wie in der Überschrift zu lesen *"Rheinischer Fischereiverband - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*" - denn diese in meinen Augen lächerliche Dilettantentruppe vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband kommt nun mit der näxten Schote. 

*Was ist also aktuell passiert?*
Nachdem zuerst in quasi für mich nordkoreanischer Manier OHNE jede Ankündigung und Erklärung Beiträge gelöscht wurden, sind die nun wieder - zumindest teilweise - online. 

Was das soll, dass die vernünftigeren, angelpolitischen Artikel jetzt wieder online sind? 

Ob da was reales dahinter steckt, oder ob die da nur schlechte Dinge zu trinken und zu rauchen kriegen und nicht mehr peilen, was sie löschen oder freischalten- wer weiss????

Dass das aber alles nur noch lächerlich ist, da werden wohl auch viele andere dieser Meinung sein.

Ebenso dass bei der desaströsen Informationspolitik des RhFV (dass nie erklärt wurde, warum die Beiträge plötzlich weg waren) auch für mich klar Mitglieder- wie Anglerfeindlich.  

*Und das Beste: *
Es wurde zudem inhaltlich an mindestens einem der nun wieder eingestellten Artikel augenscheinlich auch gravierend nachträglich rumgebastelt OHNE Kennzeichnung und OHNE jede Info - *LÄCHERLICH, LÄCHERLICHER, Rheinischer Fischereiverband*
In wie weit der Autor zustimmte, ist nicht bekannt.

Zumindest steht sei Name nicht mehr über dem Artikel als Autor, was tief blicken lässt. Vor allem, weil er zuerst bei Neuveröffentlichung noch drinsteht und erst am zweiten Tag verschwand. 

Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass der Autor mit dem geänderten (manche sagen auch verfälschten) Artikel nicht mehr so einverstanden ist.

Siehe unten Anhang 1

*Wieder freigeschaltet*
Hier die wieder freigeschalteten Beiträge, zuerst der stark geänderte mit  dem bei uns dazugehörenden Thema:
Thema bei uns dazu: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband
Bericht Rheinischer, auf den sich das bezog
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1578&cHash=8421164ad35c0a2b8563c1028b4b5d8f

*Die weiteren Berichte, die zuerst gelöscht, nun wieder eingestellt wurden:*
http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1579&cHash=2bf7e02ba6ff6d73fa9718ca3f013125 

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1565&cHash=efd75479caedb04aaed46382b478c675

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=1559&cHash=26045851fa8d1d4c6a9c3275eda2b3bb


Einer fehlt immer noch - warum braucht man sich nicht überlegen, denke ich, angesichts des Schmusekurses zzum DAFV gegen 86% der Mitglieder, welche die Kündigung wollen:
Anglerdemo 2.1: Rheinischer Fischereiverband jagt wieder DAFV vor sich her....

http://www.rhfv.de/index.php?id=53&tx_ttnews=1580&cHash=b9345bb66995f25e73605246ab2bc068


Thomas Finkbeiner

*Anhang 1  - Änderungen im Artikel*


> *Original:*
> 
> Nun sind weitere 4,5 Wochen verstrichen. Auf die schriftliche Nachfrage vom 06. Juni 2017 erfolgte - nicht unerwartet - keine Reaktion, weder schriftliche Eingangsbestätigung der Nachfrage noch das angekündigte Schreiben.
> Morgen ist der Termin der Anglerdemo 2.0 und es gibt keine Antworten aus dem Hause von Martin Schulz. Dafür gibt es natürlich bestimmt auch Erklärungen:
> ...



*Anhang2*



> Redaktionell
> 
> *Abnicker und Umfaller - Rheinischer Fischereiverband, vom Saulus zum Paulus zum Saulus.......​*
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328660
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

#c Verstehe das Problem nicht. Böser Verband, veröffentlicht angelpolitische Artikel. Echtes Drama! Was der Thomas da nicht versteht ist, dass wir Rheinländer uns von Natur aus nicht immer ernst nehmen. Und da erlauben wir uns eben manche Dinge zu machen, alleine, damit der Thomas was zu schreiben hat. Wir gehen danach dann immer zusammen ein Bier trinken und freuen uns wie Schuljungs, dass der Thomas wieder drauf angesprungen ist.:q#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Da musste mir aber viel Bier zahlen (BIER!!! KEIN KÖLSCH!!!)..............

und ne, sorry.

Ich weiss, wie gerade Du Dich (persönlich, auch für Angler und Angeln) bemühst. 

Bist halt, wie man am praktisch und real stattfindenden Dilettantismus beim Rheinischen sieht, sowohl weder im GF-Vorstand, noch in der Mehrheit..

Und so ist der Verband ne untragbare, anglerfeindliche Veranstaltung ..


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Noch vergessen:
Mit dieser Art "Öffentlichkeits"arbeit passt der Rheinische Fischereiverband echt gut zum DAFV!

Wenn man sieht, was der MÖA und der GF bei denen (>>DAFV) so treiben. 

Von Augenthalerhetze über die Aussagen zu Baglimit oder das Einknicken bei AWZ, oder ganz aktuell das Eingeständnis kompletten Versagens bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bei den Binnenfischertagen:
DAFV-Binnenfischertage - nur aus 6 Bundesländern Teilnehmer?

So gesehen verstehe ich den Wunsch des Rheinischen Vorstandes schon, da weiter im DAFV bleiben zu wollen. 

Da wächst wohl zusammen, was zusammen gehört..

Und bei der Informationspolitik, wo so viel verschwiegen wird und Artikel entfernt und verändert wieder eingestellt, werden die  Delegierten und Funktionäre am Ende schon abnicken, was ihnen ihr Vorstand serviert - wie bisher immer ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Und gerade, wenn man jetzt betrachtet, welche Nachrichten da jetzt vom Rheinischen aktuell kommen und dass man die wieder eingestellten Nachrichten nicht nur nicht erklärt und angekündigt hat (warum wieder (erstmal:warum überhaupt zuerst weg), warum die wieder da sind und warum geändert), da wurde auch gleich dafür gesorgt, dass die nicht leicht findbar sind (andere URL als vorher und gleich so einsortiert, dass man sie nicht auf der Startseite sieht)..

Ob das nun Verbanditen-Anglerfeindlichkeit oder der/die übliche Verbanditendilettantismus/ignoranz gegenüber allem anglerischen und angelpolitischen ist, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ... dass wir Rheinländer uns von Natur aus nicht immer ernst nehmen. ...


Mit angelpolitischer Sichtweise sind die Rheinländer aber auch für niemanden sonst in der Republik mehr ernst zu nehmen.

Es ist ein Trauerspiel, wie mein Nachbarverband mehrmals jährlich eine Rolle rückwärts schlägt.
Zu Zeiten des Vorgängers auf dem Präsistuhl, Sollbach, konnte man manche Wendung ja noch nachvollziehen, wenn hinterf***ge Präsidiumskollegen seine krankheitsbedingten Ausfälle nutzen, um ihr eigenes Spiel zu spielen.

Dass ausgerechnet Gube, 
der in der Öffentlichkeit gern den sympathischen Rheinländer raushängen lässt, der aber ganz bodenständig geradeaus agiert und immer ehrlich Klartext spricht,
nun tatsächlich einen
85,x%-Mitglieder-Beschluss nachträglich kippen will,
ist nur noch schandalich.

Wieder einer, der nur eine große Schnauze hat,
aber als Bettvorleger der Bundespräsine endet.
Da kann er sich wunderschön gemeinsam mit Schneiderlöchlein ehrerbietend niederlegen.

|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

naja, ich weiss nicht, wo die gerade im Vorstand stehen (für oder gegen DAFV)..

Die ändern ja so oft ihre Meinung und drehen sich um 180 Grad, mit denen könntest Du ohne weitere Energie nen Ventilator betreiben.

Fakt bleibt aber:
Konsistente angelpolitische Haltung haben sie nicht (auch nicht zum DAFV).
Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist in meinen Augen auch keine, sondern eher Desinformation norddkoreanischen Ausmasses (wenn ständig Artikel gelöscht und verändert wieder eíngestellt werden ohne jede Kennzeichnung und Benachrichtigung)..

Der Clown in der Grafik passt für mich daher als (Karnevals)Symbol zum Rheinland so gut wie zu diesem "Verband" ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Passend und Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" aktuell von gestern - Statt Tag der Angler oder des Angelns:
Tag der Fische mit Schwerpunkt Verwertung...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Trauerspiel, wie mein Nachbarverband mehrmals jährlich eine Rolle rückwärts schlägt.



Die Frage ist, ob es überhaupt eine Rolle rückwärts ist. Oder ob dieser Eindruck nicht alleine auf Unkenntnis von den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten entsteht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Zensur, Änderungen, Löschungen, wieder einstellen nach Änderungen etc. - alles ohne öffentliche Erklärung etc..

Diese Gegebenheiten sind doch glasklar.

Da passt dann der Tag der Fisch zum verwerten richtig gut dazu als aktuelle "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" statt Tag der Angler oder des Angelns! ;-)))

Da musste durch, Kolja (ich musste mich auch mit Nordseeaalen quälen (insider) )


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob es überhaupt eine Rolle rückwärts ist. Oder ob dieser Eindruck nicht alleine auf Unkenntnis von den tatsächlichen Gegebenheiten entsteht.



Soso, und diese "Unkenntnis der Gegebenheiten", die entsteht doch in erster Linie durch Verschweigen, Irreführungen, Falschinfos, wenn überhaupt, oder gar Nichtinfos, nehme ich an? Da kommt zwangsläufig die Frage auf, ob diese "Unkenntnis" nicht doch eher gewollt ist, weil sonst kann man ja auch ganz problemlos "normal informieren", über Hintergründe, wie warum, was, usw.?! Oder hat man mit "normal informieren" ein Problem beim RhFV?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Soso, und diese "Unkenntnis der Gegebenheiten", die entsteht doch in erster Linie durch Verschweigen, Irreführungen, Falschinfos, wenn überhaupt, oder gar Nichtinfos, nehme ich an? Da kommt zwangsläufig die Frage auf, ob diese "Unkenntnis" nicht doch eher gewollt ist, weil sonst kann man ja auch ganz problemlos "normal informieren", über Hintergründe, wie warum, was, usw.?! Oder hat man mit "normal informieren" ein Problem beim RhFV?


seeeeehr gut analysiert!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Soso, und diese "Unkenntnis der Gegebenheiten", die entsteht doch in erster Linie durch Verschweigen, Irreführungen, Falschinfos, wenn überhaupt, oder gar Nichtinfos, nehme ich an?


 Nein, überhaupt nicht. Den Anwesenden auf der JHV waren die Gründe für das Vorgehen völlig klar. Und bei verständiger Würdigung der Verbandssatzung war auch letztlich keine Handlungsalternative gegeben. Daher sehe ich weder in dem zurückliegenden Kündigungsbeschluss, noch in der avisierten Abstimmung bei der JHV im nächsten Jahr irgend eine Rolle, weder vorwärts, noch rückwärts. Allerdings kann ich bestätigen, dass die hier auf dem AB zur JHV vermittelten Informationen weder Vollständig, noch vollständig richtig wahren.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> seeeeehr gut analysiert!



Nein, nur fortgesetzte Unkenntnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



> Den Anwesenden auf der JHV waren die Gründe für das Vorgehen völlig klar.


Der RhFV hat doch nie wirklich alles auf den Tisch gelegt und vollumfänglich alle Infos  offen gelegt.

Vermutung:
Und ob den "Anwesenden" Delegierten in ihrem meist fortgeschrittenen Alter und mit wenig Bezug zu dem, was draussen wirklich vorgeht, tatsächlich in der Lage sind, alles "klar zu sehen" auf Basis nicht vollständiger, einseitiger Vorstsndsinfos, das darf man getrost in Zweifel ziehen.. 

Sonst wäre der RhFV bei seiner Ablehnung schon der Fusion geblieben wie vernünftigere Verbände.
Und hätte nicht zighunderttausend Mitgliedskohle Euros in diesen nutzlosen bis kontraproduktiven DAFV gepumpt. 

Das konnte ja nur kommen, weil der Vorstand schlecht informierte oder selber schlecht informiert war, und das Delegiertenstimmvieh halt abnickte, was vorgelegt wurde..



> Nein, nur fortgesetzte Unkenntnis.


Die dann wiederum ja nur an er schlechten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des RhFV liegen kann ;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zensur, Änderungen, Löschungen, wieder einstellen nach Änderungen etc. - alles ohne öffentliche Erklärung etc..
> 
> Diese Gegebenheiten sind doch glasklar.
> 
> ...



Unkenntnis hinsichtlich der Satzung. Und das Glas ist auch nicht klar, sondern stark getrübt. Aber diese Trübung gehört zum AB, wie die Milch zum Kaffee. Da man das weiß, stört es auch nicht weiter. Nur werden dadurch die Aussagen halt nicht richtig.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die dann wiederum ja nur an er schlechten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seitens des RhFV liegen kann ;-)))



Überhaupt nicht. Der Sachverhalt ist völlig klar. Alles Weitere ergibt sich zwingend aus der Satzung des RhFV und der Satzung des DAFV. Man muss es natürlich auch sehen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Es wurden also keine Artikel ohne jede öffentliche Erklärung gelöscht, dann wieder verfälscht eingestellt?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wurden also keine Artikel ohne jede öffentliche Erklärung gelöscht, dann wieder verfälscht eingestellt?


So ausgedrückt nicht, nein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

" so ausgedrückt " ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

PS:
Bevors einer falsch versteht:
Ich kann ganz gut mit Kolja, in vielem haben wir sogar die gleiche Meinung ..

Aus irgendwelchen Gründen meint er aber immer, seinen RhFV verteidigen zu müssen ..

Ehrenwert..
In meinen Augen falsch ;-)))

Und er trinkt Kölsch statt Bier....


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Sachverhalt ist völlig klar.


Eben!
85,x% sind 85,x%.

Man kann natürlich auch so oft wählen lassen bis einem das Ergebnis passt.
Problem: 
vorvogestern wollten sie drin bleiben,
vorgestern wollten sie raus,
gestern wollten sie drin bleiben,
heute wollen sie raus,
morgen... ?

Da wird doch jedem schwindelig,
bei so viel Schwindel.

Ich bin enttäuscht von Gube.
Sachlich ...& menschlich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Bei der nächsten JHV können sich die Mitglieder entscheiden, ob sie eine Beitragserhöhung und erneuten Eintritt in den DAFV wünschen oder der Beitrag bleibt, wie er ist und sie gegen einen erneuten Eintritt stimmen. Das ist eine absolut faire Abstimmung. Aufgrund der Kündigungsfrist beim DAFV von einem Jahr musste in diesem Jahr ein Beschluss für eine Kündigung her, weil nicht klar ist, ob die Mitglieder im nächsten Jahr einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmen. An diesem Zusammenhang wurde nie ein Zweifel gelassen. Mit umfallen hat das nichts zu tun. - Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass den Mitgliedern der Eintritt in den DAFV eine Beitragserhöhung wert ist. Daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es bei der Kündigung bleiben wird. Das eine Kündigung dieses Jahr erklärt werden muss, steht fest. Sollte es anders kommen, wäre dann auch nicht der Vorstand oder der Vorsitzende "umgefallen" sondern die demokratische Mehrheit des Verbandes. Das kann man dieser Mehrheit ankreiden, aber sicherlich nicht einzelnen Personen. Da sollten einige, die das kritisieren einfach mal ihr Demokratieverständnis überprüfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



> Bei der nächsten JHV können sich die Mitglieder entscheiden,


Nicht die Mitglieder, nur die Abnick-Delegierten nach den mangelhaften Infos Info seitens des Vorstandes..

Nicht umsonst wurde ja Häppchen-Käse vom Vorstand für November offiziell eingeladen, um Werbung für den DAFV zu machen. 

Offizielle DAFV - Kritiker (wie ich z. B., oder Werner Klasing) wurden dagegen nicht vom Vorstand eingeladen..

Zeigt klar, wie der Vorstand des RhFV tickt..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Sie wird sich kritischen Fragen stellen müssen. Ich vertraue voll auf den gesunden Menschenverstand der Delegierten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Hätten sie den, wären sie wohl kaum Delegierte..
:g:g:g

Es zeigt genug, wie der Vorstand tickt, an dem, wer offiziell eingeladen und wer eben nicht:
Kritik(er) unerwünscht, Abnicker vor.

Obs da dann ein paar Einsame geben wird, die versuchen die Fahne für Angler und Angeln gegen den DAFV hochzuhalten, wird sich zeigen.  

Du (und andere) werden sicher berichten ..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Demokratie ist ja auch was "feines", aber auch nicht fehlerfrei. Das Gute, dass jeder mitbestimmen kann ist zugleich bei manchen Dingen auch ein Fluch....nämlich dann, wenn ahnungslose Leute mitbestimmen wollen (sind die Mitglieder überhaupt alle informiert?)....gleiches Theater hatte ich bei mir im Verein . Ist nur meine Meinung am Rande...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

„Die Demokratie ist die schlechteste aller Staatsformen, ausgenommen alle anderen.“
Winston Churchill


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Ich hoff ja nicht, dass Du nen lumpigen Verband jetzt schon als Staat(sersatz) siehst..
:q:q:q


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Die Kündigung beim DAFV ist doch mit überwältigender Mehrheit beschlossen worden. Warum wird sie dann nicht abgeschickt und öffentlich auf der Homepage kommuniziert ??? 
Sollte es wirklich mal wieder eine Rolle rückwärts geben, werde ich mich in meinem Verein (knapp 400 Mitglieder) für eine Kündigung beim RhFV und einem Beitritt beim AVN so stark machen, wie es mir eben möglich ist !!!
Wäre für den AVN eine schöne Schlagzeile : "Südlichster Mitgliedsverein des AVN : Direkt an der Grenze zu Rheinland-Pfalz.... Der Einfluß der Vernunft wächst immer weiter !!! "

Wir werden sehen ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Laut Satzung AVN geht das (auch Vereine aller angrenzender Länder, Beitrag pro Jahr/Mitglied momentan 4,50, könnt ja dann erste NRW-Gruppe aufmachen).
Satzung, siehe §3:
http://www.av-nds.de/images/downloads/AVN_Satzung/2017-06-11_AVN-Satzung.pdf


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Thomas, du kennst mich ..... Wenn das nicht möglich wäre, hätte ich es nicht geschrieben ......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Interessant ja auch, wie sich da der damalige Autor inzwischen zurückgezogen hat. Sowohl beim Info-Heft wie scheinbar auch bei Verbandsarbeit. Da sieht und hört man nix mehr..

Da scheinen also entsprechende Differenzen im Vorstand zu bestehen.

Man wird sehen, welche Richtung das nehmen wird, wir beobachten und berichten weiter..


----------



## Franky (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Das geht ganz klar auf den 11.11. zu!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

in dem Fall eher auf den 25.11., Informationsveranstaltung RhFV, da wo Frau Dr. offiziell eingeladen wird, aber keine Kritiker.

Siehe auch ausführliche Beschreibung der Veranstaltung (Link folgen oebn)......

Offene, vollumfängliche Info............

oder so.............


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Die Kündigung beim DAFV ist doch mit überwältigender Mehrheit beschlossen worden. Warum wird sie dann nicht abgeschickt und öffentlich auf der Homepage kommuniziert ???
> Sollte es wirklich mal wieder eine Rolle rückwärts geben, werde ich mich in meinem Verein (knapp 400 Mitglieder) für eine Kündigung beim RhFV und einem Beitritt beim AVN so stark machen, wie es mir eben möglich ist !!!
> Wäre für den AVN eine schöne Schlagzeile : "Südlichster Mitgliedsverein des AVN : Direkt an der Grenze zu Rheinland-Pfalz.... Der Einfluß der Vernunft wächst immer weiter !!! "
> 
> ...


Die Kündigung muss bis zum 31.12.2017 beim DAFV eingehen und das wird sie auch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> in dem Fall eher auf den 25.11., Informationsveranstaltung RhFV, da wo Frau Dr. offiziell eingeladen wird, aber keine Kritiker.
> 
> Siehe auch ausführliche Beschreibung der Veranstaltung (Link folgen oebn)......
> 
> ...



Natürlich sind Kritiker eingeladen und vor Ort!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Nö, nur wenige Verbandler vom RhFV sind da als Kritiker, die es nicht nehmen lassen Widerstand zu leisten und nicht alles zu schlucken (MEINEN GRÖßTEN RESPEKT FÜR DIESE!!!!).

Externe Kritiker wurden aber meines Wissens NICHT offiziell eingeladen wie Frau Dr.! 

Frau Dr. soll alles schön reden dürfen und wurde offiziell eingeladen!

Verbandsfunktionäre wurden quasi allgemein übers Rundscheiben/Veröffentlichung, aber nicht explizit als Kritiker und als Gegengewicht zu Vorstand und H-K eingeladen, meines Wissens.

Aber offiziell wurde kein externer Kritiker als Gegenpart zu H-K eingeladen.

Oder - (Infos sind da ja nicht zu erkennen) , falls doch ein externe Kritiker offiziell wie H-K (ist ja auch extern)  eingeladen worden wäre, welcher ist das?

Bitte um Namen, damit alle Anger informiert sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Es gibt ja interne Kritiker, was braucht man da externe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

danke - wusst ichs doch...

Es gibt ja auch interne DAFV-Befürworter, zu was die externe H-K??

Du merkst schon, gelle?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Thomas, du kennst mich ..... Wenn das nicht möglich wäre, hätte ich es nicht geschrieben ......
> 
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


Wenn man aus dem RSK kommend meint, von Hannover aus besser vertreten zu werden, als von Siegburg aus, kann man das ja versuchen. #c

Aus meiner Sicht wäre es aber viel sinnvoller mit den Delegierten des Vereins bei der JHV der RhFV aufzulaufen, sich kritisch an der Diskussion zu beteiligen und dann seiner Überzeugung entsprechend abzustimmen. Ich würde sogar sehr darum bitten, denn um so mehr Vereine bei der JHV vertreten sind, um so breiter ist die demokratische Legitimation der, durch die JHV getroffenen Beschlüsse. Sicherlich lassen sich hier auch Fahrgemeinschaften aus dem RSK finden.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> danke - wusst ichs doch...
> 
> Es gibt ja auch interne DAFV-Befürworter, zu was die externe H-K??
> 
> Du merkst schon, gelle?


Nein merke ich nicht, denn es liegt doch in der Natur der Sache, dass die Präsidentin des DAFV aus Sicht des RhFV eine Externe ist. Die Parität wird doch nicht durch extern- inter gewahrt, sondern durch Befürworter und Gegner.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Wenn man aber nur externe Befürworter und keine externen Gegner einlädt (z. B. mich :q:q:q oder Werner Klasing), dann weiss man, was der Vorstand will..

Is nix mit schönreden..
:g:g:g

(genau wegen solcher Dinge ist ja u. a. auch cyprinusbarbus kein willenloser Abnicker , sondern macht sich Gedanken um Alternativen).

Entweder die wachen auf bei euch im Vorstand, oder es werden immer mehr aufwachen und das nicht mehr mitmachen und vor allem nicht bezahlen wollen..

Ganz demokratisch...

Notbremse ziehen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber nur externe Befürworter und keine externen Gegner einlädt (z. B. mich :q:q:q oder Werner Klasing), dann weiss man, was der Vorstand will..



Überhaupt nicht, weil es eben nicht auf intern und extern ankommt sondern auf pro und contra. - Mir ist schon klar, dass du lieber eingeladen worden wärst. Dagegen spricht aber nun einmal ganz klar der Stil, im dem du deine Aussagen auf dem AB hältst. Da kannst du nicht ernsthaft davon ausgehen, dass du willkommen geheißen wirst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Deswegen hab ich auch Werner mit angeführt, nicht nur mich ;-)

Wie das anschmusen und anwanzen des RhFV - Vorstandes an den DAFV und Frau Dr. ankommt, kannst Du u. a. auch bei Cyprinusbarbus sehen..

Und im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen, die schon nix mehr sagen (oder zur HV auch schon nicht mehr kommen, weil sie wissen, es ist witzlos gegen die Mehrheit der Abnicker), meldet der sich wenigstens..

Aussenwirkung von Zensur, Beiträge weg und verändert wieder rein, keine öffentliche Infos dazu, nur Frau Dr. einladen und keine Kritiker etc...

Einzelne Punkte könnten noch Zufall sein - zusammen genommen ist das alles ein bisschen arg viel Zufall für meinen Geschmack..

Aber:
MICH musste eh nicht überzeugen....

Aber wenn sich da nix bewegt, wirste viel Arbeit kriegen, alle Abwanderungswilligen wieder einzufangen...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Für alle die, die etwas zum Positiven wenden wollen, stelle ich mich gerne zur Verfügung. In einer Demokratie ist es entscheidend, dass man Mehrheiten schafft. ich möchte diese Mehrheit schaffen, kann es aber nur, wenn nicht alle wegrennen, die bereit für Veränderung sind. Wir müssen vielmehr unser Kräfte bündeln und unsere Ziele gemeinsam verfolgen. Wer im rheinischen möchte, dass ich vor seinem Vereinsmitglieder spreche und meine Auffassungen zu c&r, Setzkescher, DAFV (und wie beides miteinander zusammenhängt) und co. äußere, kann mich gerne einladen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Ich ziehe meinen Hut in tiefstem Respekt vor Dir (auch wenn Du Kölsch statt Bier trinkst und zum RhFV gehörst, womit Du per se schon verdächtig bist (wegen beidem)! :g:g:g ).

Tolles Angebot!!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Obacht Thomas ! Ich trinke auch Kölsch !!:q Wir haben das extra so gebraut, das es im Ausland, z. B. Schwabenland, nicht schmeckt, damit genug für uns übrigbleibt........:m

 @Kolja 
Weglaufen ist bei mir nicht, keine Bange !! Ich habe nur ein Szenario als letzte Konsequenz aufgezeigt, und ja, auch im RSK würde ich mich von Werner Klasing und Co. mit großer Sicherheit gut vertreten fühlen.
Wenn ich dann auf der RhFV-Homepage folgende "Information" lese : 
		25. November 2017 10:00 Uhr
Informationsveranstaltung RhFV
ohne weitere Angaben zu Themen und ohne den Veranstaltungsort zu nennen, ahne ich doch schon wieder, was gerade im Vorstand des Rheinischen abgeht..... Da wird mehr darüber nachgedacht, wie man seine Mitgliedsvereine wieder auf Kurs DAFV bringt, als über alles andere.
Sogar der Kooperation mit Fishingking wird mehr Raum eingeräumt, obwohl sie für mich eher ein Armutszeugnis darstellt !




tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auf der RhFV-Homepage folgende "Information" lese :
> 25. November 2017 10:00 Uhr
> Informationsveranstaltung RhFV
> ohne weitere Angaben zu Themen und ohne den Veranstaltungsort zu nennen, ahne ich doch schon wieder, was gerade im Vorstand des Rheinischen abgeht..... Da wird mehr darüber nachgedacht, wie man seine Mitgliedsvereine wieder auf Kurs DAFV bringt, als über alles andere.


Die einen - wie Du - die merkens!

Die anderen nicken weiter ab, bis sie nur noch casten dürfen ..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Obacht Thomas ! Ich trinke auch Kölsch !!:q Wir haben das extra so gebraut, das es im Ausland, z. B. Schwabenland, nicht schmeckt, damit genug für uns übrigbleibt........:m
> 
> @Kolja
> Weglaufen ist bei mir nicht, keine Bange !! Ich habe nur ein Szenario als letzte Konsequenz aufgezeigt, und ja, auch im RSK würde ich mich von Werner Klasing und Co. mit großer Sicherheit gut vertreten fühlen.
> ...


Die Einladung ist in Arbeit die Referenten stehen schon fest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Wie man aktuell so hört, sind im Vorstand vom RhFV momentan nur noch 2 Leute dafür, ausm DAFV wirklich rauszugehen bzw. nicht sofort wieder einzutreten - trotz fast 86% auf der HV für raus....

Bin dabei, das abzuklären und zu verifizieren.


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man aktuell so hört, sind im Vorstand vom RhFV momentan nur noch 2 Leute dafür, ausm DAFV wirklich rauszugehen bzw. nicht sofort wieder einzutreten - trotz fast 86% auf der HV für raus....
> 
> Bin dabei, das abzuklären und zu verifizieren.



Denen ist wohl der Fischereiverband NRW auf die Füsse getreten.  |supergri


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Da kann man ja nur froh sein, dass die Entscheidung die Mitglieder treffen. 

Im Ernst: Die Befürworter für einen Wiedereintritt müssen ja nicht nur die Mitglieder von diesem Überzeugen, sie müssen die Mitglieder auch von einer damit verbunden Beitragserhöhung überzeugen. Die Gegner müssen nur davon überzeugen, dass alles bleibt, wie es ist!

Wichtig wird sein, dass sich möglichst viele Delegierte auf der JHV befinden. Unabhängig wie die Entscheidung ausgeht, sollte sie eine maximale demokratische Legitimation erhalten. Ich werbe daher vor allem dafür, sich an der JHV zu beteiligen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Man kann aber sehr wohl Mitglieder stark beeinflussen. 
Gerade auf ein JHV auf der ausschliesslich Pro DAfv Gastredner eingeladen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Nicht nur das - man kann auch andere Wege gehen, falls die Mitglieder da nicht direkt durch Vorstandsbeeinflussung mitmachen bei der Rückkehr in den DAFV...

Man könnte z. B. die Fusion mit dem Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe vorantrieben.

Wohl wissend, dass der RhFV gegen den größeren Westfalen-Lippe keine Chance hat..

Und W-L sind ja noch größere DAFV-Anwanzer als der RhFV - Vorstand...

Käme es also zur Fusion, wäre ohne weitere Abstimmung (und da das dann wohl im Fusionsvertrag sauber versteckt irgendwo unter  "Beibehaltung bisheriger Mitgliedschaften" stehen würde, würde kaum ein Delegierter mit bekommen, da die ja auch so abnicken, wie vom Vorstand beeinflusst) wäre dann gaaanz demokratisch legitimiert der RhFV durch die Fusion mit W-L sowieso wieder im DAFV...

Deswegen herrscht im RhFV wenig Panik und die lassen halt ihre Kritiker mal machen, so könnte man vermuten....

Ich würde als Vereinsvorsitzender oder Delegierter im RhFV da schon lange Anfragen an den Verbandsvorstand stellen...

Wenn ich nicht in den DAFV will
Wenn ich nicht in den Verbotsverband Westfalen-Lippe will
Wenn ich nicht wieder Setzkescherverbot zurück will 

Und dann würde ich dran arbeiten, dass die Leute im Vorstand, die diesen DAFV/W-L/Angelverbotskurs fahren. schnellstmöglich abgewählt werden. 

Sonst braucht nachher keiner jammern - öffentlich war alles (zumindest hier als Möglichkeit)......


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann aber sehr wohl Mitglieder stark beeinflussen.
> Gerade auf ein JHV auf der ausschliesslich Pro DAfv Gastredner eingeladen werden.


Natürlich kann man das. Es hat aber auch alles Grenzen.

Verdammt, wie konnte ich das übersehen! - Natürlich werden der Verband W-L und der RhFV noch vor der nächsten JHV im April fusionieren.|rolleyes

Kommt mal aus eurer selbst gewählten Blase raus und betrachtet mal die Welt nicht durch die AB-Brille.


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Es hat aber auch alles Grenzen.



So etwas hat keine Grenzen.
Das ist Rhetorik und Politik.

Wenn der Vorstand eine klare Empfehlung pro X ausspricht, wird dies meistens von den Mitgliedern übernommen.
Ich habe noch keine Mitgliederversammlung erlebt wo es anders war.
Und wenn es bei der ersten Abstimmung nicht wie gewünscht läuft wird es eine erneute Mitgliederversammlung geben um das Ergebnis nochmal bestätigen zu lassen.
Plus Gastredner pro Sache X.

Siehe jetzt rheinischer Verband, oder gab es keinen Beschluss zum Austritt?

Über die Defintion der damaligen Abstimmung/ Beschlusses haben wir doch schon mal diskutiert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Von Fusion vor HV näxtes Jahr war ja nicht die Rede (weil sinnlos) .

Das "nette" ist ja, dass Gube schön tun kann und austreten ausm DAFV mit dem RhFV, weil er danach mit Fusion (sollte das nicht bis Ende seiner Amtszeit durch sein?) automatisch wieder reinkommt..

Oder gibts doch keine Fusionsverhandlungen/bestrebungen?

War ja alles nur spekualtiv verkündet von mir...

Kann man dann ja dementieren....

Wie gesagt, ich würd da als RhFVler nachfragen, um nicht überrascht zu werden..

gaaaaaanz demokratisch...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

@Sharpo: Ich kenne durchaus Abstimmungen die gegen den Vorstand erfolgten. Ist sogar mir als Vorsitzender schon passiert und dass will was heißen. Das Procedere des RhFV in dieser Sache ist vollkommen korrekt. Das sieht man aber nicht, wenn man es nicht sehen Will. 

@Thomas: Wenn der RhFV nicht mehr im DAFV ist, wäre dies ein Hindernis für eine Fusion, da die Mitglieder nicht nur der Fusion, sondern auch noch dem Wiedereintritt zustimmen müssten. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist daher falsch.

In einer Blase steckt ihr, weil ihr euch bar jeder Realität gegenseitig darin bestätigt, dass alle Verbände die Schlechtigkeit dieser Welt in sich aufgesogen haben und die Vorstände ihre Freizeit dazu nutzen, die Angler zu quälen und am Ende abzuschaffen. Es ist aber nicht meine Aufgabe, euch von diesem Unfug abzubringen. Daher schreibt, wie ihr wollt - macht ihr ja eh.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Du weisst selber wie Gube tickt!
Dass er sowohl die Fusion mit W-L will wie schnellstmögliche Rückkehr (besser gar nicht erst austreten, was er aber wohl kaum noch stoppen kann) in DAFV, auf welchem Weg auch immer..

Und selbstverständlich ist eine Fusion auch locker möglich, wenn der RhFV raus ist, wenn im Vertrag nachher steht, dass sie mit Fusion wieder drin sind (muss man sowenig kommunizieren wie die Einladung von H-K um für Rückkehr zu trommeln) . 

Welcher Delegierte (ausser Dir) würde das wirklich lesen und verstehen, so einen kompletten Fusionsvertrag (wir haben z. B. den gelesen vor der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV und alle Punkte aufgezählt, die da in unseren Augen falsch waren. Hat sich dann ja alles bestätigt - Delegierte aus allen LV (bis auf AVN) nickten das alles dennoch kommentar- und kritiklos ab) ?

Und ja, natürlich nimmt man nach Erfahrung mit Vorgängerverbänden DAV und vor allem dem Verwertungs/Schhützer-VDSF (hat ja DAFV gut übernommen)  und realer Erfahrung mit DAFV und seinen Abnicklandesverbänden zuerst mal an, dass da zuerst Anglerfeindliches und Inkompetentes kommt.

Weils bisher immer so war in den letzten Jahren..

Und wenn mal Positives passierte wie bei euch, kam gleich Zensurkeule und wurde wieder alles auf Null gedreht.

Du hast vollkommen recht, meine Fantasie da ans Gute im Verbandler zu glauben, ist mehr als beschränkt...

Auf jeden Fall ist das alles nun öffentlich und kann bei Bedarf in ein  oder zwei Jahren dann auch wieder locker zum Beweis (bei der Fusion mit W-L) als weitere vorausschauende und zutreffende Betrachtung von uns begutachtet werden..


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Sharpo: Ich kenne durchaus Abstimmungen die gegen den Vorstand erfolgten. Ist sogar mir als Vorsitzender schon passiert und dass will was heißen. Das Procedere des RhFV in dieser Sache ist vollkommen korrekt. Das sieht man aber nicht, wenn man es nicht sehen Will.
> 
> @Thomas: Wenn der RhFV nicht mehr im DAFV ist, wäre dies ein Hindernis für eine Fusion, da die Mitglieder nicht nur der Fusion, sondern auch noch dem Wiedereintritt zustimmen müssten. Deine Schlussfolgerung ist daher falsch.
> 
> In einer Blase steckt ihr, weil ihr euch bar jeder Realität gegenseitig darin bestätigt, dass alle Verbände die Schlechtigkeit dieser Welt in sich aufgesogen haben und die Vorstände ihre Freizeit dazu nutzen, die Angler zu quälen und am Ende abzuschaffen. Es ist aber nicht meine Aufgabe, euch von diesem Unfug abzubringen. Daher schreibt, wie ihr wollt - macht ihr ja eh.



Kolja, dies hat nichts mit Wollen zu tun.
Dies sind immer wieder bestätigte Erfahrungen.

Klar gibt es auch Abstimmungen gegen den Vorstand, diese sind aber nicht die Regel.

Aber wahrscheinlich tickt der rheinische Verband anders.  *hust*

Wie war jetzt die Defintion zum Beschluss Austritt aus DAFV des rheinischen LFV von letzter Mitgliederversammlung?

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327319

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4695675&postcount=58

Zitat Kolja:"Ja ich halte die Wette. Kein erneuter Eintrit in den DAFV. Sixpack Kölsch gegen ein Sixpack deiner Marke.         "

selbst Du bist von einem Austritt ausgegangen oder wie soll man "kein erneuter EIntritt" verstehen? Bist Du davon ausgegangen, dass es keinen Austritt gibt?  


Und jetzt das erneute blabla incl. Fr. Dr. Präsidentin?

Würde mich wundern wenn ihr nicht umfallt.

Die Dame und eurer Vorstand werden einen schicken Eiertanz vorführen und ihr werdet umfallen wie die Fliegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern wenn ihr nicht umfallt.



würde mich auch nicht wundern, hab ich damals ja schon geschrieben (weise Voraussicht?) :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Gespannt sein darf man nun, ob der RhFV wieder  - wie so oft schon vorher - umkippen wird, oder das diesmal auch bis zum Ende durchziehen...


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Ich verstehe nicht wie Kolja diesen "Blödsinn" seines Vorstandes noch irgendwie verteidigen kann.
Schliesslich ist er auch damals von einem klaren Beschluss Austritt / Kündigung DAFV bis zum 31.12.2017 ausgegangen.

Oder habe ich damals etwas falsch interpretiert?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kolja, dies hat nichts mit Wollen zu tun.
> Dies sind immer wieder bestätigte Erfahrungen.
> 
> Klar gibt es auch Abstimmungen gegen den Vorstand, diese sind aber nicht die Regel.
> ...


Natürlich treten wir dieses Jahr aus. Dies steht doch aufgrund des Beschlusses der MV gar nicht zur Disposition. Um wieder einzutreten braucht der Vorstand auf der nächsten JHV einen entsprechenden Beschluss der Delegierten. - Darum geht es.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie Kolja diesen "Blödsinn" seines Vorstandes noch irgendwie verteidigen kann.
> Schliesslich ist er auch damals von einem klaren Beschluss Austritt / Kündigung DAFV bis zum 31.12.2017 ausgegangen.
> 
> Oder habe ich damals etwas falsch interpretiert?



Hier habe ich es erklärt:



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten JHV können sich die Mitglieder entscheiden, ob sie eine Beitragserhöhung und erneuten Eintritt in den DAFV wünschen oder der Beitrag bleibt, wie er ist und sie gegen einen erneuten Eintritt stimmen. Das ist eine absolut faire Abstimmung. Aufgrund der Kündigungsfrist beim DAFV von einem Jahr musste in diesem Jahr ein Beschluss für eine Kündigung her, weil nicht klar ist, ob die Mitglieder im nächsten Jahr einer Beitragserhöhung zustimmen. An diesem Zusammenhang wurde nie ein Zweifel gelassen. Mit umfallen hat das nichts zu tun. - Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass den Mitgliedern der Eintritt in den DAFV eine Beitragserhöhung wert ist. Daher gehe ich auch davon aus, dass es bei der Kündigung bleiben wird. Das eine Kündigung dieses Jahr erklärt werden muss, steht fest. Sollte es anders kommen, wäre dann auch nicht der Vorstand oder der Vorsitzende "umgefallen" sondern die demokratische Mehrheit des Verbandes. Das kann man dieser Mehrheit ankreiden, aber sicherlich nicht einzelnen Personen. Da sollten einige, die das kritisieren einfach mal ihr Demokratieverständnis überprüfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



> Natürlich treten wir dieses Jahr aus. Dies steht doch aufgrund des Beschlusses der MV gar nicht zur Disposition. Um wieder einzutreten braucht der Vorstand auf der nächsten JHV einen entsprechenden Beschluss der Delegierten. - Darum geht es.


Und der Vorstand zensuriert interne DAFV-Kritiker und tut alles dafür, dass man wieder in den DAFV reinkommt so schnell wie möglich und lädt Frau Dr. ein, alles schön zu reden (bis auf genannte 2 DAFV-Kritiker, diese kleine, vernünftigere Minderheit)..

Zudem:
NOCH ist die Kündigung nicht raus und es gibt keine Meldung dazu (warum eigentlich nicht, auf was wartet man denn eigentlich)


----------



## silverfish (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Nach 15 Jahren Mitgliedschaft in einem rhein. Angelverein davon 13 Jahre im Vorstand ,hab ich mich 2010 von allem zurück gezogen . Und nicht allein ! Zwei andere langjährige Mitglieder auch.
Diese Masche des Verbandes ist auch oder vor allem bis in den teilweise kleinsten Bereich vorgedrungen.
Das ist doch alles staatlich verordnete Beschäftigungstheraphie! 
Wenn ich mich noch an das Lachsprogramm 2000 erinnere !
Der Lacher schlechthin ! Wir schreiben 2017 und Lachse fangen nur die Hobbystellnetzfischer an der Rheinmündung und die irischen Fischer ,welche schon seit den 1990er Jahren ihre Fangrechte an den Europäischen Salmon Fond verkauft hatten !
Genau wie es ihnen die Politik vormacht , halten sich auch diese Schmarotzer nicht an Abmachungen und Vereinbarungen !
Als ich neulich beim Sichten meiner Unterlagen noch drei Broschüren zum rheinischen Wanderfischprogramm gefunden habe , habe ich diese kompromisslos in die Grüne Tonne entsorgt.
Vlt. sollte sich dieser Witzverein auch entsorgen ?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Hart, aber deutlich.
Danke.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Zitat : 
In einer Blase steckt ihr, weil ihr euch bar jeder Realität gegenseitig  darin bestätigt, dass alle Verbände die Schlechtigkeit dieser Welt in  sich aufgesogen haben und die Vorstände ihre Freizeit dazu nutzen, die  Angler zu quälen und am Ende abzuschaffen. Es ist aber nicht meine  Aufgabe, euch von diesem Unfug abzubringen. Daher schreibt, wie ihr  wollt - macht ihr ja eh.
Zitat Ende

@Kolja
Und hör du bitte auf, mir Dinge zu unterstellen, die ich nie gesagt und auch nicht laut gedacht habe..
Ich gehöre nun mal nicht zu den Leuten, die beim Versuch den Hund hinterm Zaun zu streicheln ,derbe gebissen wurden und es dann noch ein zweites, drittes oder viertes mal versuchen....
Dir eine konkrete Aussage zu entlocken ist schwieriger als mit Schmierseife an den Händen einen Aal zu bändigen !!
Hier reden halt einige Leute Klartext, wenn dir das nicht liegt, uberles es doch einfach , zur Aufklärung und Meinungsbildung trägst du hier jedenfalls nichts bei ! So what ???

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



silverfish schrieb:


> Nach 15 Jahren Mitgliedschaft in einem rhein. Angelverein davon 13 Jahre im Vorstand ,hab ich mich 2010 von allem zurück gezogen . Und nicht allein ! Zwei andere langjährige Mitglieder auch.
> Diese Masche des Verbandes ist auch oder vor allem bis in den teilweise kleinsten Bereich vorgedrungen.
> Das ist doch alles *staatlich verordnete Beschäftigungstheraphie!*
> Wenn ich mich noch an das Lachsprogramm 2000 erinnere !
> ...




Treffend formuliert.

Thema Lachsprogramm, da gibt es einen guten Mann im LWAf welcher sich unbeliebt bei Möhlenkamp & Co gemacht hat. 
Genau mit diesem Thema..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Als ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von Lachs 2000 haben ich und ein Kollege schon sehr früh angemahnt, das es sich dabei mehr um ein Ranching-Programm als ein Programm zur Wiederansiedlung des Lachses handelt... Aber wir waren ja nur dumme Locals und keine studierten Limnologen...... Wenn man sich den Werdegang einiger der damals beteiligten Leute so anschaut, merkt man schnell, wie groß deren wirkliches Interesse an der echten Wiederansiedlung war!!! Da haben teilweise Zustände geherrscht, das es der Sau graust, um mal einen Spruch des aktuellen Vorsitzenden des RhFV zu benutzen.  


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Da haben teilweise Zustände geherrscht, *das es der Sau graust, um mal einen Spruch des aktuellen Vorsitzenden des RhFV zu benutzen.
> *
> 
> tight lines
> Tom


:q:q:vik::vik::q:q


----------



## kati48268 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Wenn ein Vorstand von einem Weg überzeugt ist, kämpft er dafür.

Ich höre offiziell vom Vorstand der Rheinischen nichts, 
weder zum Weg raus aus dem Bundesverband, 
noch etwas dazu doch mit Abstimmung 2018 besser drin zu bleiben.

Inoffiziell höre ich nur Eiertanz; mal Tendenz so, mal so.

Und dieser Eiertanz, bzw. dieses Schweigen, beweist vor allem eines: Führungsschwäche!
Wenn Gube in die Verbandshistorie nicht als Eiertänzer eingehen will, sollte er sich mit seinem Präsidium endlich zu einer gefestigten Meinung durchringen und diese standhaft vertreten.

Momentan ist es nur noch |peinlich



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Verdammt, wie konnte ich das übersehen! - Natürlich werden der Verband  W-L und der RhFV noch vor der nächsten JHV im April fusionieren.
> 
> Kommt mal aus eurer selbst gewählten Blase raus und betrachtet mal die Welt nicht durch die AB-Brille.


Die Fusionsidee ist älter als das Anglerboard, da is nix mit AB-Brille.
Nichts würde größere Westfalen und Lippe-Verband lieber sehen, als den kleineren Rheinischen zu schlucken - und genau das wäre eine "Fusion", denn welcher GF will wohl einem "echten" NRW-Verband vorstehen und ist genau deswegen die Triebfeder des Ganzen?

Und die Rheinischen sind zu feige und/oder zu doof um die Chancen eines eigenen Weges außerhalb des DAFV zu sehen.
Nur ein Aspekt dazu: Es gibt (wie auch im Rheinischen selbst) reichlich WL-Vereine, die sich längst innerlich von ihrem Verband verabschiedet haben, weil es dort nichts als ein _"weiter so wie immer, lasst uns mal machen"_ gibt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dazu passt auch gut die Aktion Erlaubniskarten und LWAF und die bereitwillige Aufnahme von deren Mitgliedern



Neenee...WL hat immer betont,das die Kartenaktion den gestiegenen Kosten geschuldet war;-)

Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe..

Niemand hat die Absicht,dem LWAF 'ne erzieherische Mauer vorzusetzen ...[emoji23]


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Lest euch die neue Info durch - alles wie von mir geschrieben. Anwanzen  an DAFV, Beitragserhöhung für DAFV, Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe..

Kein Wort von Kritikern oder Kritik etc., nur von Einladung H-K und wie toll sich alles entwickelt beim DAFV.....

Kommentieren tu ich mal, wenn ich mehr Zeit habe und weniger Blutdruck..

Wenn sich die vom Rheinischen weiter verarschen lassen, haben sies nicht besser verdient..

Zum Download:
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/RHFV_Info_3-2017_web.pdf


----------



## kati48268 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Ich kotz schon beim Vorwort... #q

Die Weichen stehen tatsächlich voll auf:
Bloß im ganz spontan doch so toll gewordenen DAFV bleiben und anbiedern an den dominanteren Westfalen und Lippe.

Mehr mag ich jetzt nicht lesen, dann geh ich nur mit noch mieserer Laune ins Bett.
Gube, du bist eine Enttäuschung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

So sind die vom Rheinischen, kann man im Film anhören:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331413


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

So sind bei weitem nicht alle vom Rheinischen und Gube ist keine Enttäuschung, sondern eine untragbare wandelnde Unverschämtheit, dagegen waren die sogenannten Wendehälse nach dem Mauerfall Waisenknaben !!! Ein Mitglieder-Votum von über 85% zum Austritt aus dem DAFV derart massiv auszuhöhlen und zu untergraben ist schlicht eine Unverschämtheit !!
Der Herr und das Käsehäppchen können sich auf der Infoveranstaltung des Rheinischen im November warm anziehen, der Fragenkatalog ist schon in Arbeit.
Seitenlanges Anbiedern, schönreden und verschleiern der Situation, ohne auch nur einmal konkret zu werden wird ihm hoffentlich den Hals brechen ! Die Turnübungen des Herrn Gube, Salto vorwärts, Rolle rückwärts, Doppelsalto vorwärts usw. verdienen eigentlich eine olympische Medaille.....

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Ich wünsch dir (& hoffentlich vielen Mitstreitern) viel Erfolg!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Mir gefällt Toms Engagement! 

Leider hört man keinerlei Kritik aus Präsidium oder Präsidiumsumfeld - die scheinen das rückgratlose Anwanzen und anschleimen an H-K und den DAFV alle mit zu tragen....

Vielsagend.....

Vielsagend auch:
Ein Vizepräsi ist aus Impressum der Info raus und von dem hört man auch sonst gar nix mehr ..

Vielleicht der letzte Aufrechte?


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

was wird Kolja dazu sagen ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

dass wir wieder alles falsch verstehen ;-)))

Und alles falsch lesen, was offensichtlich in der Info steht, wir aber ganz anders interpretieren müssten....

Ich kann nur nochmal wiederholen Brillendorsch:
Lies den Eingangsartikel hier von mir - dann lies, was jetzt in der Info steht (anwanzen an DAFV etc.) und was nicht drinsteht (auch nur ANSATZWEISE Kritik) .

Dann weiss man Bescheid....




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lest euch die neue Info durch - alles wie von mir geschrieben. Anwanzen  an DAFV, Beitragserhöhung für DAFV, Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe..
> 
> Kein Wort von Kritikern oder Kritik etc., nur von Einladung H-K und wie toll sich alles entwickelt beim DAFV.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Thomas, ich verfolge diesen Thread von Anfang an.
Ich meinte ja nur, weil Kolja wohl fest davon überzeugt zu sein scheint, dass der Verband das 85% Votum seiner Mitglieder vollumfänglich respektiert.
Deshalb interessiert mich halt seine Meinung zum jetzigen Status.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Um die Kündigung bis spätestens Dezember 2017 kommen sie nicht herum, dazu gibt es einen unumstößlichen, demokratisch erzielten Mitgliederbeschluß !
Glaubt mir, ein paar Aufrechte inclusive meiner Wenigkeit werden auf der Infoveranstaltung (Propagandameeting pro DAVF) des Rheinischen im November richtig Qualm in der Hütte machen!!
Ich kann nur an alle appellieren, diese Veranstaltung auch zu besuchen und uns zu unterstützen. Vor allem weil eine Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe zweierlei zwangsläufig bedeuten würde : 1. würde der Rheinische dann quasi gezwungenermassen wieder Mitglied im DAFV, 2. wären wir dann (man vergleiche die Mitgliederzahlen) nur noch ein Anhängsel eines Verbots- und Erpresserverbands und hätten unsere Stimme in ureigenen Angelegenheiten (Beispiel Fusion VDSF und DAV) für immer verloren !!!
Wer Fragen an Herrn Gube oder Frau Dr. Käsehäppchen haben sollte, aber persönlich nicht in Krefeld erscheinen will oder kann, bitte einfach per PN an mich senden.....


tight lines
Tom


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

@Brillendorsch
Der wird einen Teufel tun sich zu den aktuellen Vorgängen konkret zu äußern !! Nicht vergessen, der Mann ist Rechtsanwalt und redet von Beruf wegen seitenlang, ohne wirklich etwas zu sagen oder zu konstatieren. Noch nicht einmal die von Thomas 9904 erwartete Reaktion (falsch interpretieren, ideologische Verblendung, Verbandshasser) wird hier kommen !!!  Er erinnert mich irgendwie an einen RA aus dem hohen Norden, wie hieß der gleich, Vollhorst, ach nee Vollborn, die beiden könnten glat im gleichen Nest gelegen haben !!!


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Damit tut ihr Kolja mE Unrecht. Ich empfinde swine Beiträge als sehr differenziert und ich habe ihn lieber auf der Verbandsseite als die anderen Schnarchnasen die da rumdilletieren.
Und die Eier, hier unter Realnamen sein Engagement in einem Verband zu bekennen muss man erstmal haben; die meisten von uns (ich eingeschlossen) verstecken sich hinter vagen Angaben und Pseudonymen - da ist es wahrlich keine Kunst die Fresse aufzureissen.
Musste ich mal loswerden, sry


----------



## kati48268 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Damit tut ihr Kolja mE Unrecht. Ich empfinde swine Beiträge als sehr differenziert ...


Dem pflichte ich bei.
Zudem kann man mit ihm auch bei anderer Meinung recht sachlich & gelegentlich auch humorvoll diskutieren.



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> ...eine Fusion mit Westfalen-Lippe ... wären wir dann (man vergleiche die Mitgliederzahlen) nur noch ein Anhängsel eines Verbots- und Erpresserverbands und hätten unsere Stimme in ureigenen Angelegenheiten ...für immer verloren !!!


Du übersiehst den 3. Vorteil: ihr hättet einen neuen GF mit glasklarer Haltung und absolutem Durchsetzungsvermögen gegenüber gewählten Vertretern...


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dem pflichte ich bei.
> Zudem kann man mit ihm auch bei anderer Meinung recht sachlich & gelegentlich auch humorvoll diskutieren.
> 
> 
> Du übersiehst den 3. Vorteil: ihr hättet einen neuen GF mit glasklarer Haltung und absolutem Durchsetzungsvermögen gegenüber gewählten Vertretern...




Bezahlt vom NRW Umweltministerium.
Und bei Widerworte gibt es Gewässerentzug!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

und nur die dümmsten Kälber 
zahlen ihren Metzger selber


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und nur die dümmsten Kälber
> zahlen ihren Metzger selber




Der Metzger hat halt das Gold der Angler.
Die Gewässer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

legt euch schön auf Schlachtbank......


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Angeln ohne Gewässer ist Casting. Merkst was?


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Der Rheinische hat Gewässer?
[emoji14]

Der Gammelhafen in Düsseldorf, wo man nur kleine Teile befischen darf...oder die Krüppelstrecke der Erft in der Eifel?

Also mit attraktiven Gewässern kann dieser Verband niemanden unter Druck setzen.

Für mich ist die allererste Anlaufstelle im Rheinland die anglerfreundliche Rheinfischereigenossenschaft. DAS Gewässer im Rheinland und da hat der Verband gar nichts zu melden.


----------



## Sharpo (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



ronram schrieb:


> Der Rheinische hat Gewässer?
> [emoji14]
> 
> Der Gammelhafen in Düsseldorf, wo man nur kleine Teile befischen darf...oder die Krüppelstrecke der Erft in der Eifel?
> ...



Es ging eher um den anderen LFV


----------



## ronram (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ging eher um den anderen LFV


Ah ok...
Mies, wenn auf diese Art und Weise Macht ausgeübt werden kann.


----------



## Danielsu83 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Hallo, 

 da das Thema hier der Rheinische ist, kann man wirklich schlecht mit den Gewässern die, die haben argumentieren. Und niemand ist gezwungen im Verband Mitglied zuseien, gibt Verbands freie Vereine oder man hat mindestens einmal im Jahr die Chance dafür zusorgen das der eigene Verein Verbandsfrei wird. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Übrigens, nur damit ihr im Rheinischen wisst, mit wem euer Vorstand euch in eine Fusion drängen will - dass Westfalen-Lippe ein Verbotsverband ist (Setzkescherverbot, Angelverbot Marina Rünthe etc.) wurde oft genug beschrieben.

Auch die Vereine von Westfalen-Lippe haben schon voll verinnerlicht, dass Naturschutz viiiiel wichtiger als Angeln ist:
*Im Mittelpunkt steht der Naturschutz *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/hattingen/im-mittelpunkt-steht-der-naturschutz-id211965503.html

Der Vereinssprecher  Walter Banhold wird damit zitiert, *dass früher das Angeln im Mittelpunkt gestanden hätte, heute sei es der Natur- und Tierschutz*

*80 Prozent der Vereinsarbeit wären dem Naturschutz und der Landschaftspflege gewidmet.*

Ihr wisst also nun, wie nach Ansicht dieser Leute, mit denen euer Vorstand fusionieren will, ein Angelverein aussehen soll:
*80% NICHT  Angeln!!*

Soll keiner sagen, es hätte keiner gewarnt....

Der Naturschutzverband DAFV wird froh um solch folgsame Schäfchen (Kälber?) bei seinem folgsamen Naturschutz- und Angelverbotsmitglied Westfalen-Lippe sein....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und nur die dümmsten Kälber
> zahlen ihren Metzger selber


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Sehr seltsamer Verein. 

So wie die sich im Artikel darstellen, wundert mich auch, dass die noch Mitglieder haben. Fokus Streuobstwiese und Bienenstock, stolz darauf sein, keine Anfahrmöglichkeiten mit dem Auto ans Wasser zu haben (für Rentner ganz toll), Foto mit Fisch Vereinsausschluss usw.

Und dann noch die Darstellung, man wäre gemeinnützig wegen Naturschutz und nicht wegen des Angelns. Völliger Unsinn. 

Wer wählt so was in den Vorstand?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *80 Prozent der Vereinsarbeit wären dem Naturschutz und der Landschaftspflege gewidmet.*[/COLOR]



Liest sich wie eine Info zum örtlichen Kleingartenverein

Da geh ich für deutlich weniger Kohle doch lieber weiter zu 100% angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e. V. - Gehts eigentlich noch lächerlicher?*

Wenn ich meine ehrliche Meinung schreiben würde zu ALLEN NRW-Verbänden und deren Delegierte und Funktionäre inzwischen, komm ich in Knast..

Und die schämen sich nicht mal ansatzweise..............


----------

